# Travel insurance



## 944T (Apr 23, 2008)

Can anybody recommend medical insurance for a 2 week trip to Belgium/Holland.

What is the price range?

Must include repatriation. 

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We've used these people:

http://www.travelinsurancemedical.co.uk/home

They insured us after Rita had her cancer operation, others wanted double premiums or more.

Peter


----------



## 944T (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks Peter, just had a quote from them.

£22 for basic cover. When I declared I had PBC it went up to £70 !!!

Seems a lot for 11 days.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you've got to weigh up whether it's worth the risk to go without, or pay up! It may be worth looking at an annual policy, certainly better value for multiple trips. If you have a specific condition you could get cover to exclude that, but obviously that's no consolation. It may be worth looking at support organisations for the condition, they often have links to insurers who may be able to get a policy for you,
We have a similar dilemma; we have travel insurance with our bank account, and it was fine until Viv had cancer treatment, which is ongoing (for 6 years). we now go ahead with trips to Europe, and her condition is obviously excluded. It's not something that will come on quickly, and we can get back to the Uk fairly quickly if needed. We have the european health card for emergencies, and a plan to get back home as a fall back.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Ours is world-wide annual cover, short-term insurance is always going to be relatively expensive, especially if you have some condition that is likely to need treatment, that's risk reward for you.

Peter


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

try Staysure, they include a lot of included medical conditions..
My mom was being quoted real silly money as she has a few issues however she called them, gave the details and was more than happy with the price.. He had previously been putting off holidays due to high costs quoted by other companies..


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

for short trips up to 60 days we use Virgin.fair prices quoted.

cabby


----------

